# Post-Apocalyptic Names for Lost Boys?



## Crying

Sooo I'm writing a story in which the Earth has been overcome by nuclear war, and there are only a few survivors. My MCs- Anastasia and Jude- are two of these survivors, and Anastasia, a military doctor, is in the process of searching for a cure for an infection Jude has on his leg. They accidentally find their way into Neverland, and discover that it too has been taken over. However, Neverland has been ripped apart by the Lost Boys, who have turned fairly evil. My issue is, I need names for _a lot of lost children._The original names of the lost boys were 'Toodles, Curly and Nibs', so I'm gonna need a lot of names that sound something like that for boys and girls. Thanks! :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Outiboros

Ernie  
Keneth  
Billie  
Devon  
Ollie  
Olen  
Tommy  
Denver  
Harry  
Barney  
Kip  
Abel  
Jarrett  
Jayson  
Kelvin  
Erick  
Gus  
Evan  
Graham  
Murray  
Milo  
Danny  
Anderson  
Harrison  
Bryce  
Milford  
Jose  
Otis  
Shayne  
Raphael  
Alphonse  
Thaddeus  
Burt  
Duane  
Long  
Freddie  
Irwin  
Winston  
Donte  
Damien  
Jonah  
Wally  
Armando  
Nicolas  
Cleo  
German  
Alphonso  
Johnnie  
Jorge  
Gerardo  

If you don't want to put in any effort, online generators are your friend. So - do you want names for Lost Boys or names for post-apocalyptic characters? The Lost Boys' names wouldn't have changed in their descent to evil. And why do you need girls' names? Aren't they the Lost Boys?


----------



## Crying

Actually I thought about name generators, and a couple of real names are probably good, but I was thinking more like boyish nicknames. Also, the original kids got murdered (long story), leading to a second generation- one which has both boys and girls. Should have been more clear! My bad.


----------



## Potty

Usually its adults that think up normal names for children. I think that if these kids lived in never land from before they can remember and able to give themselves names they might be more inclined to use things like "The spotty one" "King Mud Pie the Sixteenth" or "Sir Butt, of the jokes."

I suspect your story has a lot of oddities, so why not reflect that in their names?


----------



## egpenny

Think of physical characteristics,what their good at, or not so good at; archer, runner, stumbles, joker, big ears, dumbo...


----------



## Darkhorse

Why not keep it simple: Jack, George, and Adam?

The name of the character will have scary or funny connotations based on the way you write it.

Or, go for something quiet and soft, and make it ironic. To steal a couple: Boy George, or Little John.


----------



## patskywriter

I like irony. If I were writing a book where three of the male characters had gone bad, I'd give them virtuous names like Christian, Lancelot, and Valentine.


----------



## Justin Rocket

If these kids, as individuals, are important to the story, then they need distinctive names which relate to their appearance.  For example, "Gulp" is a short, fat kid with an anxiety problem. "Toots" is a small, squirmy kid with a farting problem (his farts are silent, but as deaadly as sarin gas).  "Toad" is called that because he wears very powerful glasses which make his eyess look like they are popping out of his face and he has a croaking voice.  This is so the reader can remember who's who.


----------

